# What to Study to get into the field of hackers



## rk_koutilya (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi All
I am A finance person doing my CA. But i am more interested in computers. I do a bit of programming, write queries in SQL, use crystal reports etc. However i want to get into the field of hacking(ethical of course). How to approach this.  I have purchased a book on TCP/IP. Will it help me to any extent.

For this, if i am right, i should learn atleast one web based language. Which is the best language though difficult to learn.

To be very specific, what is starting point for learning hacking.  

I am not interested in learning a programming language just to get into a job or earn for a living. I want to do something new, something challenging, do some discovery / invention. 

How to start this. I want the help of all You learned people of this field.  

Can some body help me on this please.

Raj


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 14, 2007)

1. Hacking is nothing but Exploiting the Loopholes. I'd suggest the book 'Hacking for Dummies', Its written very well and will teach you about HOW hackers actually work and how to stop them (or Security).

It even teaches you about some basic tools required to secure your own network. Not just that, you'll know about various terminologies, methods, case studies, etc. Very Interesting Book, I'd suggest you to get it 

2. Perl, The Best Web-based Language you can learn, especially in Security Point of View. (Just visit some underground hacking sites, you'll know why)

3. There is not 'starting' point, its all about your creativity and mind. Get the above mentioned book, you'll understand a lot! It gives you some advise, etc. by the end of the book.

4. You can take up CEH (Certified Ethical Hacker) course. If you have 4-5years experience as Security Expert, you can take up CISSP Certificate, which means you're a 1337 ethical hacker (the certificate holders are one of the highest paid!)


----------



## rk_koutilya (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for your immediate responce buddy.

Let me buy this book and get back to you. Further as you rightly said, its once creativity makes him to explore more and more.  


thanks once again.

Raj


----------



## manubatham20 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am also interesting in it. But reading books is not only the solution, i think. I try to read many books myself but there is not benefit. You need a guidence. I have many many many books about it. But no benefit from reading only books, practical concepts remains unclear without doing in real life, that how the instruction is going on the internet blah blah blah......... I read that telnet is the powerful tool for hacking and exploring loopholes, can anyone tell me more about it?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

One small advice: Study Security Architecture in detail.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

The first thing you need to ask is, what are you gonna hack???!! You need a sound knowledge of Operating System Internals before you can get into ethical hacking.

The way things are implemented differs from one OS to another.


----------



## paid (Nov 28, 2007)

any tutorial websites?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2007)

paid said:
			
		

> any tutorial websites?


Read some good book about TCP/IP
A web based language is a must (Perl,CGI)
Unix knowledge will further enhance ur skills
Get some book on Google hacks
Good networking and OS knowledge


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 29, 2007)

Quoting Anomit - Don't learn to hack, hack to learn.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2007)

If everyone could hack just by doing some courses then whole security story would have been different.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 6, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> If everyone could hack just by doing some courses then whole security story would have been different.



You are right, no course in this universe will be able to produce a perfect hacker but everybody has to start at some point, and  I don't think there is any harm in doing a course to learn the basics and then move to the advance level.

Ofcourse, one has to learn more & more and more and be patient. It's an art and like any other art, takes time master.


----------



## manubatham20 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hacking shows the mind of anybody. How deeper he knows abut anything and how efficiently he use it. So that it very very necessary to get the basic knowledge and for this knowledge and its use, u should join any hacking course.


----------



## ABHISEK KUMAR ROUT (Dec 9, 2007)

as far as studing books inorder 2 be a hkr, Ankit Fadia is the name to remember


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 9, 2007)

ABHISEK KUMAR ROUT said:
			
		

> as far as studing books inorder 2 be a hkr, *Ankit Fadia* is the name to remember


 ^^
You're LOL.

*icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/roflmfao.jpg


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone cannot decide & become a hacker at all. One needs to be dedicated to computers & he needs to have strong software & web programming knowledge with excellent hardware support & knowledge. He need to have updated information every time & some built-in expertise is needed. One of the most important thing is to start exploring your own system & software & take interest in it, as time will go on you will be knowing much more things & from those little things when someone become master of the systems no one knows. So keep experimenting with ur own things first & acquire as much knowledge both practical & theoretical from all the internal & external sources. Best of luck !!!


----------



## timemachine (Dec 12, 2007)

I think

1) Overview for network architecture ( Communication networks)
2) Web Development and related languages ( PHP, Ruby etc)
3) Network Security Design
4)...
....
......
.....
infinity 

You will have to learn whatever you are trying to exploit. LIke in the case of Sql Injection, you will have to learn query language. Better focus on developing some new things rather than following the old.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 12, 2007)

well 1 thing about Ankit Fadia....HE IS A SUC**R...he teaches SH** and does all da stupid stuff to gain popularity...if he know 10% then he acts to know 90% *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif



but da best thing to learn hacking is to start doing it practically (remember to hide ur IP address) as soon as u find sumthing new...n start finding loopholes...


----------



## timemachine (Dec 13, 2007)

I prefer not to abuse anyone...(including ankit fadia) . 

Well he teaches what he knows, and he knows less than Kevin so that's not his fault. The fault is by fooling people with the courses. I have some of his books and found nothng new because there is nothing new. You will have to create something new.


----------



## motobuntu (Dec 14, 2007)

CEH study maerials will be helpful to start and learn the basics.

Ankit Fadia su**s.


----------

